# Stegadons



## shas'o Thraka (Jan 4, 2010)

Hey guys,

How do you run Stegadons? I seem to remember them run with EOTG in 7th, but I've heard that's pretty useless now, or isn't it?

Cheers,
Shas'o


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

its prity much the same, as it was in 7th, it gose off like a screaming bell. (automatic no power dice needed)


----------



## shas'o Thraka (Jan 4, 2010)

Ummmmm, sorry If I have worded that wrong, what I meant was what do you give it.

EG. Do you run EOTG or just with blowpipes, or with giant bow etc.



Cheers,
Shas'o


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

like said above.

but from my experience with Steggys, they are just really cool looking bullseyes, unfortinatly.

EDIT: Oh I see what do I give it, as of right now Ive been running with with a bow but EOG is usefull depending on the situation, but like I said, its the main attraction for people when it comes to getting blown to bits by cannon fire.


----------



## shas'o Thraka (Jan 4, 2010)

ok cheers, thats interesting


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

I wouldn't use them as Engines anymore in 8th edition, since template weapons that hit monsters with riders/passengers don't just hit the monster, but every passenger as well. That means that if a priest is riding on the stegadon, and your opponent hits the stegadon with a cannon, the priest is automatically hit directly by the cannonball. The same goes for stone throwers and any template weapons/spells.

As a result, I've only seen them effectively used as basic stegadons, run as cheaply as possible. They work especially well if you also have a Slaan with Lore of Life, since they can heal the Stegadon when they're wounded.


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

mynameisgrax sums it up, the fact is in 8th ed the Stegadons and all of its crew can be wipe out from one cannon ball, which make's it a massive bull's eye for any shooting army so l don't run them.

One good tac l have seen with them is lore of light slan using time warp with a stegadon armed with blowpipes. Still its really has some huge risk because you are hoping that you cast off that spell in the 1st turn before they get to shoot at you.


----------



## Gromrir Silverblade (Sep 21, 2010)

As above, as a dwarf player, every time my mate runs his stegadon it takes one, maybe two hits with the cannon to kill. Massive point sink, may as well go with more saurus


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I wouldn't run them at all. Engines are useless with the death of the skink (an 83% chance of occuring from the Great Cannon), they lack a ward save (unless you count a Chief with Preservation), and are not very good combined with new combat, new movement, new targetting, new terror, new psychology, new templates, and crap skink lore, they're fairly suited for the "meta game useless" pile.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Agreed. They die in droves. Assuming you have droves of them to start with. It's a pity- I never used to leave home without my EOTG, but now it's just too expensive.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Thats the stupidity of template weapons in 8th, they're overpowered.

I mean, in reality, a cannon ball which is the size of a football in the biggest cases, is never going to hit every single point on a target the size of monstertruck now is it? And as for a explosive template weapon, its not going to hit everyone in its blast range either. Disipation, randomness of shrapnel scatter, body and armor blocking the impact point etc... Its silly.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Funny you should say that actually. Hiding behind a piece of wood, a goblin becomes tougher than a 6 and a half thousand year old dragon. Hence, stupidity ensues.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Oh yes.. a plank of wood is stronger then age old dragon scales. Its a little known fact that is.


----------



## Arli (Mar 4, 2010)

I have taken the skink chief on the ancient stegadon in two games (in as many weeks) and I have to say that I was impressed with the performance. Granted, there were no major template weapons in either army (HE and Brettonia). If I take a stegadon, I try to take chameleons and terradons to hit any cannons quickly.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

I think its just natural that if something is big, its gunna take alot of hits from firepower.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Flindo said:


> I think its just natural that if something is big, its gunna take alot of hits from firepower.


Not necessarily. Think of it this way... Take a dart board as your 'large target'. Throw a single dart at it, your only going to hit a small part of it. That your cannon ball. There no way that it could hit everything on the target all at once is there?

Now, part that same dart with explosives, its now your template weapon like a stone thrower. Throw that at the dart board and its going to hit a single point, but then what damage it causes is going to disipate out and become less, and there no way its going to cause automatic or critical damage to every point on the board either is it?

Hence my previous point that the way template weapons are currently written, and counting a cannon ball as a template that hits everything on the target, makes them stupidly overpowered.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

Well, if a cannonball hits a stegadon's (rather hard) crest, it's not gonna hit aaaaaaaaaaaalll the skinks and have the exact same effect? Shrapnel should count as one...maybe two wounds. Or randomize it.

As for the OP: I always take an EOTG, even in 8th. I don't see that many dwarves/empire players (mostly they play Chaos, Skaven or Elves). I love using my steggie's abilities before charging, or if my unit of skinks got charged. Always helps in one way or another.


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

I still use them vs armies that dont have any cannons.
I take EOTG and put him behin saurus warriors and when they get in to combat the steg helps with its power burning aligment


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

I currently have 4 stegadons.

x1 EOTG
x1 Giant Bow
x2 Giant Blow Pipes

However they all can be changed, but that's basicly it.

EOTG is still pretty good.... in fact... I'll give you a tip.

Give a Stegadon a Stegadon War Spear, put Burning Alignment on it, charge a unit. BOOM, huge damage  I'd keep Portent of Warding on to protect against the normal stuff, then change it, boom!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

One problem - can't go for a EotG War Spear - it's Skink Chief only IIRC. Either way - you cause a couple of impact wounds, then get retaliated, lose the Skink Chief/Priest (with a mighty 5+ AS Save maximum), and cause a couple on the Stegadon.


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

Ah.... I just read up... looks like it got changed. I read the tactic on GW somewhere.

Then, it depends on what type of combat you like.

Magic: EOTG
CC: Stegadon with Warspear (prop Blow pipes)

Either way, both are great options! You rarely get extra dice for Skink priest, so the extra for Slann is pretty cool.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Vaz said:


> One problem - can't go for a EotG War Spear - it's Skink Chief only IIRC. Either way - you cause a couple of impact wounds, then get retaliated, lose the Skink Chief/Priest (with a mighty 5+ AS Save maximum), and cause a couple on the Stegadon.


The armor save actually doesn't matter, you get a 2+ or a 3+ for being on the Steggy, but I still agree. Better to just protect your easy-to-kill Priest.


----------

